# Good News Lumi...



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

...I named my camera after you... lol
My camera is called a Lumix and it looked close enough to "Lumi" so I decided to give 'her' a name  



Yeah, I'm weird...


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Does it have a flash?

Mmmm, flashing Tina.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Scurra (Jan 12, 2005)

we're gonna need a mop in this thread.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Sod it, just buy some waders.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

learn to swim.  




md


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

And try not to ingest too much water. uke:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

I know what buttons to press to get her to flash  









btw... I do think we need a mop in here....


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

I think we need more than a mop.

*watches as a dog perched on a dog house floats by*


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *watches as a dog perched on a dog house floats by*



 :lmao: Tsunami!!!!! :lmao:


----------



## Niki (Jan 12, 2005)

lol, droolers.  :green to:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> lol, droolers.  :green to:




mmmm..niki...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 12, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, i'm with ya


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

What they said


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

I think we need a few water pumps in here... Polar meltings reached a critical stage. Floods forecast world-wide.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

just wanted to show my solidarity.


----------



## Lula (Jan 12, 2005)

Jesus!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

This must be the DROOLING SECTION


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

Lula


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

lula....


----------



## Niki (Jan 12, 2005)

Haahaa guys. :LOL:

*Starts to mop a lil...my socks are getting wet*


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Haahaa guys. :LOL:
> 
> *Starts to mop a lil...my socks are getting wet*





mmm...niki...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

mmm...


----------



## Alison (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL Niki, now we need a whole clean up crew in here :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

mmm...alison...


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

mmm alison... they just keep coming in to create more


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

mmm, Alison 


Crap, Hobbes!!!!


Erm, mmm. Lula (who changed her avatar back. 


Mmm, Niki (who hasen't showed herself to us yet ) 


Mmm... Littleman


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Mmm... Littleman





 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Mmm... Littleman



 :shock: uh-oh.....

mmm.... alison..


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

Here...I'll stop the drooling by coming in here.  I don't get the drool reaction that the rest of the chicas do!


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

You would have done, but your kid is a huge turn off for me. I wouldn't want to risk another hairy beast. Sorry.


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

See!?  What did I tell ya!

And Ferny! Quit makin fun of my baby!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You would have done, but your kid is a huge turn off for me. I wouldn't want to risk another hairy beast. Sorry.



Ferny! :LOL: She cant help it, god made her that way


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh.. poor kid... :cry:


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number 3000 


Now, are we talking Corry or the mini-mighty hairy one? You never know, Corry may have a centre parting down her back to. :shock:


Sorry Corry. Didn't mean to upset you. Don't get stressed, don't cough up  a hair ball. 

:mgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

See?  No drool yet.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

There's drool. The hair just keeps soaking it up.
The dog is very happy now. He gets sea-sick easily.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 12, 2005)

Corry 

AlisonS

Niki 

Lumi 

Artemis


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Artemis


 :roll:


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Artemis




:LOL: 
 :lmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Niki (Jan 12, 2005)

Meh, I got enough of mopping and swimming is fun.  :queen: 

LM  ferny  MD  Scurra  JonMikal  DarkEyes  voodoocat  Artemis 

:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

Niki...          


beat that


----------



## Artemis (Jan 12, 2005)

Niki              

Wow...a girl drooled over me!? Im in heaven!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Wow...a girl drooled over me!? Im in heaven!


She drooled over me first   :lmao: In fact.... you were last :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh yeah...well now Arty has TWO girls droolin over him

Arty
                       


(writing sweet poems to the girlies will get ya that!)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :cry:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey :x 

Dont you know the best is always saved for last


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Hey :x
> 
> Dont you know the best is always saved for last


Yeah, I think you're right.... lol  

anyways... back to the droolin!


----------



## Niki (Jan 12, 2005)

You all are on the same drooling line there so no competition. :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

mmm...niki...


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Meh, I got enough of mopping and swimming is fun.  :queen:
> 
> LM  ferny  MD  Scurra  JonMikal  DarkEyes  voodoocat  Artemis
> 
> :mrgreen:



 Woohoo! I made the list!

Now, my list... (More to be Added)
 Julz  Niki  Lumi  Manda


----------



## oriecat (Jan 12, 2005)

You people are insane


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

Drool-a-rama! :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 12, 2005)

mmmm..orie and tammy...


       



md


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 12, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mmmm..orie and tammy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> You people are insane



 U gOt a PRoBLEm WiTh thAt? :twisted:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah, I just needed something to say so I could come in and get some drools.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mmmm..orie and tammy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwww Matty!


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Nah, I just needed something to say so I could come in and get some drools.



O.K. Then, Going rate is $5 Bucks a piece...
                  

That'll be $90 thanx!
(Need something to cover the cleaning bill...)


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 12, 2005)

Wonder if Manda will discover this thread, Might be another Tsunami!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 12, 2005)

Mmmm Alison.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

>



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2005)

Aw!  You people are PATHETIC!


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Nah, I just needed something to say so I could come in and get some drools.


You don't need to come here to get drools, baby!

*flicks out a folded comb and brushes his oily hair backwards, ala Grease*

Lets ride T-Birds!

:mrgreen:




			
				hobbes said:
			
		

>


----------



## Scurra (Jan 13, 2005)

for all the girls... 

*slopes off to look for a surf board*


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 13, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> for all the girls...



Not that simplifies things. Consider that motion seconded.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but I had to laugh ...wooo wooo a camera named Lumi ! :cheer: ...I feel honoured. You take care of that lil camera now buddy 

*Flashes at LittleMan *

Oh and when in Rome ....... 's all over everyone.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 21, 2005)

Lumi  Corry  Matty  Ferny ...whoops wrong sex! Julz  Pg  Niki


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 21, 2005)

arty, do we need to have a little talk bro?


md


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2005)

MDowdey  


 j/k mate!



*brings up those photos of Niki and Errant_Star....*

 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 21, 2005)

haha, i guess i have a little Lumi of my own too... (i've got the same cam as LittleMan )

I was reading this thread, and it was ridiculous but awesome at the same time,


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 21, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Sorry to drag up an old thread but I had to laugh ...wooo wooo a camera named Lumi ! :cheer: ...I feel honoured. You take care of that lil camera now buddy
> 
> *Flashes at LittleMan *
> 
> Oh and when in Rome ....... 's all over everyone.


  You shouldn't have brought it up.....


----------



## photong (Jan 21, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> we're gonna need a mop in this thread.


 
More like wee-wee pads


----------

